# grouse hunting



## big_fish

I know the population is down but I still like to get out walk the walk we do still jump birds just not like the 80's ( but I was younger and went more then to) itching to try new o/u out [email protected]


----------



## Huntinbull

Some of the areas i rabbit hunt, we sometimes jump grouse. I have been "partridge" hunting in the U.P of Michigan. They are ruffed grouse but they call them partridge up there. Never went hunting specifically for grouse here in Ohio.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye

Done the same, I grew up in Eastern Ohio and would jump a few when rabbit hunting, my brother picked up a Brittany about 15 years ago and I would go out with him occasionally. Such good memories of going straight up and down the hills only to have that little missile guided helicopter take off from seemingly between your legs, and always flying behind you as you spin around wrapped in vines trying to locate that little rocket only to mount your gun and shoot just as it passes behind the big oak............ahhhhh!! Good Times, Good Times!!

He doesn't really hunt them anymore, but some of those spots may still be back there.


----------



## Searay

Bassin' Buckeye said:


> Done the same, I grew up in Eastern Ohio and would jump a few when rabbit hunting, my brother picked up a Brittany about 15 years ago and I would go out with him occasionally. Such good memories of going straight up and down the hills only to have that little missile guided helicopter take off from seemingly between your legs, and always flying behind you as you spin around wrapped in vines trying to locate that little rocket only to mount your gun and shoot just as it passes behind the big oak............ahhhhh!! Good Times, Good Times!!
> 
> He doesn't really hunt them anymore, but some of those spots may still be back there.


It's the thrill of the chase not the kill... your description is precise!!!!


----------



## BFISHN

Just had to reply on this one - loved grouse and woodcock hunting in the 70s and 80s. Could actually shoot 5 woodcock and see grouse in NE Ohio. It was common to get 8-10 grouse flushes on Salt Fork daily. Haven't seen a grouse at Grand River Wildlife Area since the mid 90s. State won't do anything for grouse since there isn't any money in it. Deer are fun but there is more to hunting. We got all these predators and birds of prey now taking a toll on our small game. If you go hunting you always see the hawks and such.


----------



## Kableguy

I too grew up grouse hunting in northeast Ohio. Spent a lot of time at Grand River, Brush Creek, and private property. Best hunting memories I have are grouse hunting with my dad and our black lab. Seems like the population never really did recover from the mid 80's. I see a couple every year deer hunting in southern Ohio, and it really brings the memories back. I think the comment about them not being managed is spot on. The old overgrown farms are a memory in much of the northeast, and even Grand River is maturing. Of course that is good for Turkey and Deer, which are the cash cows for ODNR. There is no money in managing for grouse. It's too bad really. There are good pockets of cover here and there, but I worry about the long term prospects. Anyone have any ideas on what the grouse population will be in 5, 10, 20 years?


----------



## ErieAngler

Ive seen many grouse in Vinton and Athens county. I think I've kicked one up everytime Ive been out. Most days flushes can be counted on one hand though. I'm still waiting for my first kill, every good shot I've had has been ruined by me nearly jumping out of my pants because the darn thing came out right beneath me after standing there for a few minutes enjoying the scenery. Most of my friends Ive taken have kill one or two. You just got to get out and walk the thick stuff. You will find birds, you will hear them, you might see them, even less you will get a shot of them and if you are really lucky, you may drop one!

Good luck!

That O/U should treat you well because you'll rarely ever get to the third shell and most the time your lucky to throw the second!


----------



## bobk

We used to shoot 2-3 a year off my property. I have not had a flush in several years. Did some clear cutting that will hopefuly help the habitat. Coyotes are not helping matters. I miss the flushes almost as much as my 2 GSP do. Nothing more fun than watching good dogs work. Don't wait for a good shot pull the trigger!


----------



## ErieAngler

bobk said:


> We used to shoot 2-3 a year off my property. I have not had a flush in several years. Did some clear cutting that will hopefuly help the habitat. Coyotes are not helping matters. I miss the flushes almost as much as my 2 GSP do. Nothing more fun than watching good dogs work. Don't wait for a good shot pull the trigger!


bobk,

If youre from around hocking hills maybe we can hook up for a hunt. I have my GSP who I need to get out in the woods. I want to get him down there where I dont have to worry about him running off to other people. He just hasnt spent the time out in the woods that I would like him too. I did most my grousing down around chauncy, marietta, some in zeleski, and I have a friend out by amesville with around 100 acres we flush birds on.


----------



## bobk

ErieAngler, sure sounds good to me. Love to bird hunt. I've got an older gsp that is fantastic, just getting up in her years. Can't hunt her all day any more. Give a shout or pm sometime if you want to hook up. I have 125 acres, but like I said the population is way down around my area. Off to the checkin station! 740-974-3755 Bob


----------



## c. j. stone

The grouse populations started declining when the state cranked up the wild turkey program. I think they compete for most of the same food sources and the turkey being bigger, are higher up the foodchain and more fit(Survival of the fittest!) I just don't think you can have both in the same woods. Just as the coyotes devistated the fox populations, the turkey have crushed the smaller grouse.-IMO.


----------



## Huntinbull

I also think coyotes have hurt both grouse and turkey populations,


----------

